# May's Contest: Give it to the Staff



## Mike Bobbitt (4 May 2007)

Ok folks, this month's contest is going to be a bit different. It's our opportunity to say a little "thanks" to the Staff who work so hard to keep things running here. The idea is that everyone has up to 5 votes they can cast, and the DS with the most votes at the end of the month will be awarded the CPGear Gift Certificate.

Other than the winner, the final results will not be made public.

I'd encourage people to take a moment and cast their votes based on the commitment, ongoing effort and desire to "better" Milnet.ca that our staff show, and avoid turning it into a popularity contest. There are a lot of excellent candidates, so please - take your time and think it through.

Thanks for participating, and thanks again to the Staff for their continued work - I hope this small token of appreciation helps!


Thanks
Mike


----------



## p_imbeault (4 May 2007)

April or May?


----------



## GAP (4 May 2007)

> Other than the winner, the final results will not be made public.



Where's the fun in that??


----------



## gaspasser (4 May 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> April or May?


Or August?


----------



## vonGarvin (4 May 2007)

You guys don't get it.  This is April's contest.  Not the month, but the lady: April.  *sheesh*



;D


----------



## p_imbeault (4 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> You guys don't get it.  This is April's contest.  Not the month, but the lady: April.  *sheesh*
> 
> 
> 
> ;D


No I still dont get it either  :blotto:


----------



## military granny (4 May 2007)

Mr. Bobbitt

How are we supposed to pick the best mod when they are all great people????


----------



## HItorMiss (4 May 2007)

MG when did you start Kissing A**


----------



## military granny (4 May 2007)

OH HoM you know how it is..... :-*

But to be completely honest the men and women on army.ca kept me from going bonkers quite a few times you included HoM


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2007)

Cool idea. Now, who wants my votes?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 May 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> April or May?



Ugh, it's just been one of those month's so far.  :-[

GAP, I think it makes sense to keep the results private, so there won't be any "look who the least popular mod is" type of conversations.


----------



## p_imbeault (4 May 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ugh, it's just been one of those month's so far.  :-[


Yea and its only just started too  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (4 May 2007)

My only critique is that mods who police the more active boards are more likely  to get noticed; those who toil away in the dark nether regions of milnet.ca may not get as many votes.

But thanks for giving us a chance to congratulate the hard-working DS!


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

That's a nice idea Mike, going to take some time to vote now!

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Yea and its only just started too ;D


The beginning of the end it seems?


----------



## George Wallace (4 May 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> My only critique is that mods who police the more active boards are more likely  to get noticed; those who toil away in the dark nether regions of milnet.ca may not get as many votes.
> 
> But thanks for giving us a chance to congratulate the hard-working DS!



They are all one and the same......no hiding in any dark nether regions..... ;D


----------



## GAP (4 May 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ugh, it's just been one of those month's so far.  :-[
> 
> GAP, I think it makes sense to keep the results private, so there won't be any "look who the least popular mod is" type of conversations.



Oh...I know, just................


----------



## FredDaHead (4 May 2007)

Why are there some mods I don't recognize? Did I get retrograde amnesia and forget they existed, or are some mods just not very active? It's driving me nuts!

Yes, I know, I'm already nuts, but it's a figure of speech. Gimme a break.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 May 2007)

Secret Service branch.... 

dileas

tess


----------



## FredDaHead (4 May 2007)

You mean like the KGH?


...Wait, was it KGH or KGB? Gumby?


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (5 May 2007)

you should add yourself to the list mike


----------



## p_imbeault (5 May 2007)

Pfft its not like Mike even does anything around here   ^-^


----------



## warspite (5 May 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Pfft its not like Mike even does anything around here   ^-^


Shortly after this statement a red banner hovered forever below Imbeault's name as a warning to those who would make light the work of our fearless leader


----------



## FredDaHead (5 May 2007)

Mike already has all the gear; the Army-Loompas make it in his factory. He's like that chocolate factory guy, with a much less attractive actor playing him.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Mike already has all the gear; the Army-Loompas make it in his factory. He's like that chocolate factory guy, with a much less attractive actor playing him.


That, my friends, is a BURN!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2007)

Oh lovely Mike. You are going to force me to visit Toronto again aren't you; just so I can mug Tess to steal his gift certificate.  Sad days indeed!!  >


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 May 2007)

Neat I see a tickle fight a brewing!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Neat I see a tickle fight a brewing!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess


----------



## Shamrock (5 May 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Mike already has all the gear; the Army-Loompas make it in his factory. He's like that chocolate factory guy, with a much less attractive actor playing him.



Fred, don't cheese off the [insert whichever trade is most likely to be insulted by this comment].


----------



## Good2Golf (5 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Neat I see a tickle fight a brewing!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Clearly, I have to spend less time with JM and film directors at KBC and more time where the fun is!

G2G


----------



## TN2IC (6 May 2007)

Okay... whom wants my votes?


 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 May 2007)

Remember folks, just a few more days to get your votes in...


----------



## Greymatters (28 May 2007)

More of a popularity contest isnt it?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> More of a popularity contest isnt it?


Thats all, in a sense.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 May 2007)

What else could people base it on but their own personal preference for a particular DS? The previous contests have been much the same, popular photos etc. take the prize. If there's a better system, I'm all ears.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2007)

I like it the way it has been Mike! At least the people get to choose what/who they like more then others.


----------



## neko (28 May 2007)

Just happened to notice that Michael O'Leary is down twice, not sure if that would make a difference or not.


----------



## pylon (28 May 2007)

Mike,

I know you don't want to release the overall stats on the vote, but instead of only showing the top DS, how about at least the top three.  Throw us a bone here..  


kc


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 May 2007)

neko said:
			
		

> Just happened to notice that Michael O'Leary is down twice, not sure if that would make a difference or not.



Good eye. The first O'Leary was originally Aquilus... and is again. For the results... we'll have to wait and see, but no promises!


----------



## Greymatters (28 May 2007)

How about just the leader then?

Geez, this is like the night before Christmas isnt it..?


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

almost like a ballot with out knowing who's winning the race. lol, can't we just get a few statistics?


----------



## Greymatters (28 May 2007)

Perhaps two of our senior members, non-staff of course, to provide updates and political analysis?


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Perhaps two of our senior members, non-staff of course, to provide updates and political analysis?



While you are at it, would a "Colour Commentator" be in the offering too?   ;D


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> While you are at it, would a "Colour Commentator" be in the offering too?   ;D



Nice add wallace, but just he "Colour Commentator"? and not full blown movie that still will not give us a clue?


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2007)

LOL folks,

Just tune into the CBC for tonights colour commentary on today's Provincial election here in PEI if you're that hard up!!


----------



## Yrys (29 May 2007)

You know, ArmyVern, you know have 0 vote, with your name change   !

Maybe you should return to The Librarian until 2 June ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 May 2007)

the 48th regulator  39 (7.4%) 

 :'(

dileas

tess


----------



## deedster (29 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You know, ArmyVern, you know have 0 vote, with your name change   !


Oh crap...do I have to vote AGAIN?  ;D
(that's me shamelessly sucking up to ArmyVern for future "pardons")


----------



## Mike Baker (29 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> the 48th regulator  39 (7.4%)
> 
> :'(
> 
> ...


Don't worry Tess, I voted


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jun 2007)

Umm, so, who won?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2007)

And the winner is.... ArmyVern!

Congrats!


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

This place is truly a Team effort by all the mods, and they all are just as, perhaps more, deserving than I.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2007)

Whew!  I lucked out.  First prize was the opportunity to buy the first round at the bar when the Staff have their first meeting of the year to discuss the Ban List priority in August at a Winery on Niagara on the Lake.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Whew!  I lucked out.  First prize was the opportunity to buy the first round at the bar when the Staff have their first meeting of the year to discuss the Ban List priority in August at a Winery on Niagara on the Lake.   ;D



Wine?? I'm in!! I'll buy!! Watch OUT!!  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jun 2007)

...oh great, another darn case of blackcurrant beer.....


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...oh great, another darn case of blackcurrant beer.....



Bring tequila as back-up.


----------



## p_imbeault (3 Jun 2007)

Gratz Vern


----------



## Yrys (3 Jun 2007)

Gratz Vern .


As I've told you :



> Another male that fell to the power of attraction of The Librarian



but multiply by (nearly) the numbers of votes you got


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jun 2007)

Congrats Vern, well deserved.  Spend wisely.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> And the winner is.... ArmyVern!
> 
> Congrats!



What????

I voted for "The Librarian" - what's up with that?


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

Way to go Vern!  And thank you to the "runners-up", you all do a super job!


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Congrats Vern, well deserved.  Spend wisely.



One 9er stocking stuffer down...a few more to go.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jun 2007)

Congrats Vern!


----------

